# Subwoofer addition to Dynaudio



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

Just wanted to post some pictures of a simple subwoofer install. I decided to add a 10" JL Audio sub and JL Audio "Slash Series" monoblock amplifier to the already amazing Dynaudio system. I unfortunately purchased the sub _before_ I got my Eos. Because I was using rough measurements, the sub did not fit with the "luggage protector" in place. Because the luggage protector slopes downward towards the rear (seat-back), the height of the sub made it unable to close properly. After much consideration, I decided to remove the protector and just be VERY cautious when lowering the roof to make sure there is no blockage. I have only forgotten this once so far and luckily because it was just the rear wind-screen, nothing happened.
The amazing thing about this car is that it is so incredibly acoustical. Most convertibles don't keep sound in the car very well, and therefore when putting the roof down (and the windows down), the sound goes right out of the car. Bass usually is the first thing to go as well, but with this car it feels like it traps it in the car. Aside from having the top up and windows up, the best sound (IMHO) is when the top is down and the windows are up. I absolutely love how much bass is now available and the installers were also able to incorporate a small dial in the dash (near the shifter, next to the "W" and ESP buttons) that look completely factory/stock, that controls the amount of bass being added. I would recommend adding a sub to the Dynaudio system to anyone IF they're an electronic or hip-hop music fan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Exterior shot of trunk with subwoofer*








*Closeup shot of the 10" JL Audio W-7 Pro Wedge subwoofer and enclosure*








*Commercial shot from JL Audio website*


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Subwoofer addition to Dynaudio (Grafixx101)*

Cool I guess







The complete loss of luggage space renders this a no no for me. 
I'm glad it pleases you though.


Grafixx101 said:


> Just wanted to post some pictures of a simple subwoofer install. I decided to add a 10" JL Audio sub and JL Audio "Slash Series" monoblock amplifier to the already amazing Dynaudio system. I unfortunately purchased the sub _before_ I got my Eos. Because I was using rough measurements, the sub did not fit with the "luggage protector" in place. Because the luggage protector slopes downward towards the rear (seat-back), the height of the sub made it unable to close properly. After much consideration, I decided to remove the protector and just be VERY cautious when lowering the roof to make sure there is no blockage. I have only forgotten this once so far and luckily because it was just the rear wind-screen, nothing happened.
> The amazing thing about this car is that it is so incredibly acoustical. Most convertibles don't keep sound in the car very well, and therefore when putting the roof down (and the windows down), the sound goes right out of the car. Bass usually is the first thing to go as well, but with this car it feels like it traps it in the car. Aside from having the top up and windows up, the best sound (IMHO) is when the top is down and the windows are up. I absolutely love how much bass is now available and the installers were also able to incorporate a small dial in the dash (near the shifter, next to the "W" and ESP buttons) that look completely factory/stock, that controls the amount of bass being added. I would recommend adding a sub to the Dynaudio system to anyone IF they're an electronic or hip-hop music fan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> /QUOTE]


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Subwoofer addition to Dynaudio (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Cool I guess







The complete loss of luggage space renders this a no no for me. 
I'm glad it pleases you though.


Yeah, I agree and was hoping for a solution that made used of the spare-tire space. I think that would be the ideal solution, to create a subwoofer enclosure that fit in the void with the spare tire so the speaker itself nestled between the center of the spare tire. *shrug*


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Subwoofer addition to Dynaudio (Grafixx101)*

That's the one thing I don't like about the Eos, there is no subwoofer in any of the audio systems. That is about the only advantage to the Dynaudio system in the Volvo C70...there are 2 small subs in that system, but its $500 more than the Dynaudio system in the Eos.
More auto manufacturers need to take a cue from Infiniti and put some good woofers in the front doors. You don't have to go crazy with the cheeze-whiz and have a pair of 10s like the G35 has, but a well executed pair of 8s with long excursion would do the trick nicely.


----------



## Grizilla (May 8, 2007)

Hi Grafixx! How on earth were you able to "tap" a signal from the Dynaudio system? I have an EOS 2.0 TFSI -06 with an Dynaudio 600w 10 speaker system, 6cd-changer, and when i wanted to pimp up my bass register the caraudio store said it was impossible...
So.. how did you manage to do it???
Ciao!


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Grizilla)*

I don't know about the rest of you guys but in my EOS with dynaudio it seems like largest speaker in the passenger side door is doing all the bass work. Is it just the way the signal is being distributed or is that speaker supposed to be a subwoofer of sorts?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_it seems like largest speaker in the passenger side door is doing all the bass work. 

Sounds like your stereo is suffering from a case of koyaanisqatsi.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Just what we needed in good ole tolca lake: More sub woofs pumping out more ghetto hip hop... I sure hope you spend more time in north hollywood than in proper toluca lake! I mean you can't hear anything with subs that big.... its all about pissing off the people around you, while the volume knobs just adjust how many more people you piss off!!! All I hear is stuff in my car rattling because of some's ghetto trunk box five cars ahead of me!!!

Sorry for venting, grafix, I just get tired of this country trading tastes for size... You walk into an auto zone store today... I swear .. its so ghetto! Plastic chrome that snaps onto your wheels, music blaring throughout the store about how this dude spent some time in prison hoping that his "ho" will be waiting for him... because its hip to have a rap sheet, didn't you squares know? Just cheap and loud with no care for fidelity. I swear the store assumes that you either drive a ford/chevy truck or that you drive some butchered honda civic tjhat must be coveredd head to toe with neon and ground light FX. Plastic bits everywhere... cup holders vinyl chrome to stick on everywhere... CRAP!! 
One can't seem to find a store that if one wishes to embelish their car.. it can be with some sense of taste.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Koyaanisqatsi means 'life of moral corruption and turmoil, life out of balance'
according to the almighty Wiki.
So are you trying to say something is up with my dynaudio cause If so I've got an oil change coming up soon so now would be the time to get this ironed out.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

Its the "life out of balance" part I was after...its a useful word to have in your vocabulary, especially today. Just wondering if anyone in here knew what I was referencing. The real answer would be to use an audio test CD and try to diagnose it yourself to make sure all your speakers are working/connected. Any car stereo shop will have a test CD, I have one that came free with a Stereophile subscription in the early 90's (back before the internets/series of tubes) with test tones and such....its a useful tool to have in times like this.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 1:58 AM 6-3-2007_


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

An explanation of the Dynaudio system is on the Dynaudio site - 
http://www.dynaudio.de/eng/auto/eos/index.htm
There are 4 woofers, 2 in the front door panels and 2 in the rear panels adjacent to the rear seats. There are 4 tweeters front and rear and 2 midrange speakers in the the front door panels.



_Modified by sydeos at 5:44 PM 6-3-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Thank VW*

As for the "ho" and "rap sheet", I suggest you speak (write) of what you know and please leave the social critique and commentary for somewhere else.
As for the plastic chrome that snaps on to the front of the car, blame VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_You walk into an auto zone store today... I swear .. its so ghetto! Plastic chrome that snaps onto your wheels, music blaring throughout the store about how this dude spent some time in prison hoping that his "ho" will be waiting for him... because its hip to have a rap sheet, didn't you squares know? Just cheap and loud with no care for fidelity. I swear the store assumes that you either drive a ford/chevy truck or that you drive some butchered honda civic tjhat must be coveredd head to toe with neon and ground light FX. Plastic bits everywhere... cup holders vinyl chrome to stick on everywhere... CRAP!! 
One can't seem to find a store that if one wishes to embelish their car.. it can be with some sense of taste.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_Sorry for venting, grafix, I just get tired of this country trading tastes for size... You walk into an auto zone store today... I swear .. its so ghetto! Plastic chrome that snaps onto your wheels, music blaring throughout the store about how this dude spent some time in prison hoping that his "ho" will be waiting for him... because its hip to have a rap sheet, didn't you squares know? 

...your true prejudices shine for us to see Mr. Imus.







I think Brian and anyone else who uses their creativity and preferences to stand out in this cookie cutter world are to be commended. If I see another silver Camry I'll barf.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
If I see another silver Camry I'll barf.

The Camry plant is 20 miles away from me in Georgetown Kentucky, so you got no case my friend, its a Camryfest around here and it spills over into other Toyota models because the workers get a discount across the lineup. As if that wasn't enough, a lot of people think there's something special about Lexus so there's a gaggle of them everywhere as well. 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:06 AM 6-3-2007_


----------



## Grizilla (May 8, 2007)

HEY GUYS! I had a QUESTION!? Can someone answer it? Grafixx maybe? How do u manage to expand your Dynaudio system with an extra bass-speaker? It shouldnt work so that is why im so curious...


----------



## Grizilla (May 8, 2007)

jees.... this thread really died... and i just want to ad a subwoofer to my system...


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Thank VW (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_As for the "ho" and "rap sheet", I suggest you speak (write) of what you know and please leave the social critique and commentary for somewhere else.


I know what I hear and see, and proliferation of gang culture into the mainstream is pretty well documented and discussed, and in my case I have personal experience with family members. Infact, Saturn's new anthem, rethink america, addresses such proliferation in their "rethink bling" and "rethink status" themes. The advertising resonates at the cultural level through the lens of the automobile, and as such they focused on the proliferation of gang culture in america and the autombile as something people should rethink. And they contrast that directly with american values. I find that facinating and very appropriate. I think it was a wise move to shift their message to a more bold statement rather than the 'awh shucks" free donut campaign. 
However the point is that the proliferation of gang culture has reach a point where it offers a good contrast to american values in an ad campaign of all thing. So I think its a good indication as to how prevelant it is as a topic, even relating to automobiles and the associated "jewelery". All I;m saying is to "rethink: taste"
so instead of somthing as loud as this:
_http://www.diseno-art.com/images/aston_martin_rapide_interior.jpg_ 
how about something as understated like this:
_http://www.astonmartin.com/content/allsites/images/DB9_Trim_Bamboo_5ef4aa37-261c-408c-887b-3f14e72f4432.jpg_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
...your true prejudices shine for us to see Mr. Imus.







I think Brian and anyone else who uses their creativity and preferences to stand out in this cookie cutter world are to be commended. If I see another silver Camry I'll barf.

No prejudices here, just stating what I see. So you really may want to rethink that overused race-card in this case. Stating what is ghetto is by no means racism, and I wish people would educate themselves in the word racism before using it. 
While I think what Brian has done is still tasteful, and I don't mean to "pick" on him at all, there is this culture of wanting to out-size or out-bling our neighbors that is gettig out of hand in this country.. to the point that its become a succesful ad campaign to point it out, as I mentioned in my comment above. So is now Saturn as racist as Imus?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Grizilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grizilla* »_jees.... this thread really died... and i just want to ad a subwoofer to my system... 

Sorry about that grizilla.... its a good question....


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
No prejudices here, just stating what I see. So you really may want to rethink that overused race-card in this case. Stating what is ghetto is by no means racism, and I wish people would educate themselves in the word racism before using it. 


No need to rethink my position, and as long as we have narrow-minded individuals like you, revisiting the race-card issue is necessary. Your implications are racially motivated and denial does not absolve that it does not exist.
I feel my prior understanding of Webster's definitions means that YOU are the one who needs to be educated.
Main Entry: rac·ism 
Pronunciation: 'rA-"si-z&m also -"shi-
Function: noun
1 : a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race
Main Entry: 1prej·u·dice 
Pronunciation: 'pre-j&-d&s
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English, from Anglo-French, from Latin praejudicium previous judgment, damage, from prae- + judicium judgment -- more at JUDICIAL
1 : injury or damage resulting from some judgment or action of another in disregard of one's rights; especially : detriment to one's legal rights or claims
2 a (1) : preconceived judgment or opinion (2) : an adverse opinion or leaning formed without just grounds or before sufficient knowledge b : an instance of such judgment or opinion c : an irrational attitude of hostility directed against an individual, a group, a race, or their supposed characteristics


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (flheat)*

In Art's defense, I don't see where he mentioned anything about race.
Per the definition fo ghetto
1. a section of a city, esp. a thickly populated slum area, inhabited predominantly by members of an ethnic or other minority group, often as a result of social or economic restrictions, pressures, or hardships. 
Only as a point of origin is the Jewish culture mentioned, but otherwise the term appears to apply to no particular race but rather a socioecnomic condition of a common people.
If you took his reference of ghetto to imply a specific particular race, then I would say you have fallen victim to the very point you are trying to make.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_In Art's defense, I don't see where he mentioned anything about race.
Per the definition fo ghetto
1. a section of a city, esp. a thickly populated slum area, inhabited predominantly by members of an ethnic or other minority group, often as a result of social or economic restrictions, pressures, or hardships. 
Only as a point of origin is the Jewish culture mentioned, but otherwise the term appears to apply to no particular race but rather a socioecnomic condition of a common people.
If you took his reference of ghetto to imply a specific particular race, then I would say you have fallen victim to the very point you are trying to make.


I have no problem with the usage of the word ghetto if his train of thought ended at the exclamation mark. I know the definition of ghetto and have visited the Ghetto region of Venice, clearly, the surrounding context does not support your definition.
As segments of the original statement get pulled apart, a morally sensitive and rational individual clearly can see the intent of the hateful remarks. I do not go through society with blinders on and just beause I can deduce the implications does not have me falling victim. I choose to morally and rationally not use that learned information in a hateful manner. A point can be made without resorting to such implications. Defending these actions show how easily we can forget our history and make the same mistakes. I will not sit quietly and let these things slide.


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_Sorry for venting, grafix, I just get tired of this country trading tastes for size... You walk into an auto zone store today... I swear .. its so ghetto! Plastic chrome that snaps onto your wheels, music blaring throughout the store about how this dude spent some time in prison hoping that his "ho" will be waiting for him... because its hip to have a rap sheet, didn't you squares know? Just cheap and loud with no care for fidelity. I swear the store assumes that you either drive a ford/chevy truck or that you drive some butchered honda civic tjhat must be coveredd head to toe with neon and ground light FX. Plastic bits everywhere... cup holders vinyl chrome to stick on everywhere... CRAP!! 



_Modified by flheat at 2:48 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

Can't we all just get along?
People are fully entitled to modify their personal vehicles however they want to, and others are perfectly allowed their personal views.
Granted, these forums do much better with positive reinforcement than with negative. I think Michael said it best a while ago when he said something to the effect of:
silence speaks far more than anything negative that we could say about something.
Basically, if you really like something then post that you do. If you really hate it, just leave it and don't say anything. 
Someone who posts and doesn't get any replies about it will know and then we don't get into the heated (and usually anger-based) threads.
Just my two cents. 
Mom was right. If you "don't have anything nice to say..."


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
No need to rethink my position, and as long as we have narrow-minded individuals like you, revisiting the race-card issue is necessary. Your implications are racially motivated and denial does not absolve that it does not exist.


How are my implications racially motivated? I didn't prejudge anybody based on their appearances or race... i'm strictly commenting on actions taken, regardless of the individual, let alone their race. Infact, my point is that gang culture has become mainstream to the point that shows reference like "pimp my ride". And oversized subs are loud and distracting, regardless of your race. 
Read this account on Wiki regarding the recent history of the term pimp and its evolutiuon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P...lture
Are you going to call Wiki a racist website because it accuratly depicts the evolution of the word "pimp" from a deragatory term to one that now means cool or socially desirable?
Like I said, sensitivities, and just plain ignorance, have caused people to use the race card on way too many occasions. Expand your horizons instead of living with your head in the sand. The phrase "ghetto" may have a pejorative meaning, independent of race or racism while also having a meaning in pop culture that glorifies the way one behaves, dress or speaks. And, yes, there are actual ghettos around the world made up of people of all races and colors. 
If you need any more explanations, feel free to ask.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
As segments of the original statement get pulled apart, a morally sensitive and rational individual clearly can see the intent of the hateful remarks. I do not go through society with blinders on and just beause I can deduce the implications does not have me falling victim. I choose to morally and rationally not use that learned information in a hateful manner. A point can be made without resorting to such implications. Defending these actions show how easily we can forget our history and make the same mistakes. I will not sit quietly and let these things slide.
_Modified by flheat at 2:48 PM 6-28-2007_

uh, yeah, I hate plastic chrome.. at least the really cheap kind, although I have to say that the higher quality stuff has surprised me, and I can't stand music that gorifies the gangster lifestyle. There is no hate towards actual individuals here... I may not like their taste, but I don't hate them. I don't care for the execs that make a ton of money and who are being in some ways socially irresponsible by marketing music that promotes a lifestyle that has actually cost lives... even the lives fo some of the artist themselves. 
i think you have your own hang ups and demons to deal with, my friend, instead of projecting them on me.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (EOSmage)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EOSmage* »_Can't we all just get along?
People are fully entitled to modify their personal vehicles however they want to, and others are perfectly allowed their personal views.
Granted, these forums do much better with positive reinforcement than with negative. I think Michael said it best a while ago when he said something to the effect of:
silence speaks far more than anything negative that we could say about something.
Basically, if you really like something then post that you do. If you really hate it, just leave it and don't say anything. 
Someone who posts and doesn't get any replies about it will know and then we don't get into the heated (and usually anger-based) threads.
Just my two cents. 
Mom was right. If you "don't have anything nice to say..."









well even in in my original post I apologized to graffx for 'venting" on his post, as previously I've mentioned how hot his car looks... also the fact that he's practically a neighbor, i was half jokingly commenting on the noise polution that his sub may produce in our neighborhood. When i parallel that to how the gang culture (which is a problem here in LA) is going mainstream, then people 2500 mi away start calling me a racist. Lets grow up people. 
either way, i hope grafixx101 continues posting his mods ... regardless how big or how loud!!!


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*stop the nonsense*

Yes. Let's grow up indeed. Keep non-auto related biases to oneself.

_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
blah, blah, blah... Lets grow up people.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Subwoofer addition to Dynaudio (Grafixx101)*

I am not happy with the direction this discussion has taken.
I have a flight to catch in 90 minutes, I'll deal with this issue later today when I arrive back in North America. In the meantime, the discussion is closed.
Michael


----------

